# Miracle for itchy dog



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My Lily has a very bad flea allergy. The summer is tough for her. One flea bite makes her scratch for days and gives her a diffuse dermatitis reaction. She is on Comfortis and she gets flea combed after every walk but all it takes is one bite. I posted before about a new shampoo I was going to try, Tar-iffic. Well I am very happy to report it is awesome! I don't give glowing reports easily. I wanted to post in case anyone else has an itchy pup that they have tried everything for. I hope you have as good results as mine.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Gigi, so glad this is working for you. Does the tar cause discoloration of the hair?
I think I will recommend this to my sister who has two itchy dogs. She has tried everything as well...maybe this will finally be the product that helps her dogs.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an itchy Yorkie. Will definitely be trying this. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Where do you get it?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

No discoloration of hair. My Lily is the whitest of whites. Got it online. Good luck!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just ordered mine from Amazon for $7.91, Prime eligible.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

How's the smell? I saw some reviews online where they said it reeks, but sometimes people are also exaggerating. Please advise. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi, so happy this has helped Lily---and for the hope for others w/this issue. Nothing like a first hand SM recommendation. I will store this in my ever fading brain for future help to others. I wonder if it might help the rescue Lynn had and re-homed?


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I ordered this shampoo after reading your post. It literally came the next day so I was super impressed with Amazon's shipping. I put her in the bath right away. I only left it on for 3 minutes because she was starting to go crazy flailing around trying to get out of the tub, lol. I'm thinking maybe I should have left it on 5 minutes because she was still itchy afterwards. I will try again next week and see what happens! Will update everyone!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll order this for Finnegan. He can't take two steps without laying down to chew himself. I don't know what's got him itching so unless it's the rain we're having daily, leaving behind mold or something. The other two are itchy too but not as bad as poor Finn. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it just for flea allergies? Annie doesn't have flea allergies, but is always scratching and licking her feet - even with the special diet.  I'd love to give it a try if it's for other allergies. Thanks!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

It doesn't smell bad at all. I still use conditioner afterward so Lily smells like conditioner. The instructions say to wash frequently at first then taper off. I have noticed she doesn't get the "dog smell" as soon after washing as she did before and the burned hair/yeasty smell is gone as well. If she gets a flea bite that spot still itches, what it has helped significantly with is the diffuse dermatitis reaction she would get before where her skin would get red with multiple bumps. This stuff has cut down her scratching by 90%. I would recommend for any allergic reaction that manifests on the skin, especially diffusely. Do please post your experiences. I would like to know if it helps anyone else.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I bathed Sophie with this shampoo tonight. The smell out of the bottle was pretty strong and it is brown - thought it was going to be black. lol After she was finished the smell was not bad at all - I don't use any perfume sprays. It lathered up very nicely and was easy to work it down to her skin. She has a little poodle in her and is almost waterproof and I find a lot of shampoos are hard to lather and actually get through her coat to her skin.

We'll see what happens - she doesn't itch a whole lot, but she does have those little cysts from the Cushings that pop and leave a crust - read in some reviews that it helps with that. Fingers crossed. Annie is my itchy one, she'll get a bath with it tomorrow night - hopefully Ruby, too. But, Annie will be my proof. 

It did leave Sophie's coat very soft and nice. Will update after Annie's bath. Anyone else order and use it since the start of this thread? Would be interested in your experience.

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been using it on my itchy Yorkie, Axel, and his scratching is all but gone. He has seasonal allergies, so it could be that his particular allergen is gone for this year; however, I'm not going to take any chances and will continue to use this shampoo until fall. It is just so wonderful to not have to watch your baby suffer with that constant itch!

Thank you so much for the recommendation, Gigi!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We have used this on Jojo a few times, I bought the bundle off of Amazon and got the cream and spray also. It does seem to help with his allergies, he has seasonal, flea and food allergies. We are now having an issue with flea allergies, my daughter wants to take him to her boyfriends, but over there (he also still lives with his parents) they have 3 cats and 2 large dogs that all go in and out of the house. When Jojo goes there he gets fleas, and being that he is allergic to them he begins to scratch. They have treated all of their animals and my daughter says she looked on 2 of the cats and can't find any fleas on them, so they are not sure where Jojo is getting them. He doesn't go outside except to potty while he is there.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> We have used this on Jojo a few times, I bought the bundle off of Amazon and got the cream and spray also. It does seem to help with his allergies, he has seasonal, flea and food allergies. We are now having an issue with flea allergies, my daughter wants to take him to her boyfriends, but over there (he also still lives with his parents) they have 3 cats and 2 large dogs that all go in and out of the house. When Jojo goes there he gets fleas, and being that he is allergic to them he begins to scratch. They have treated all of their animals and my daughter says she looked on 2 of the cats and can't find any fleas on them, so they are not sure where Jojo is getting them. He doesn't go outside except to potty while he is there.


Maybe it isn't the fleas.... maybe he's allergic to cats....


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL Tori, I was surprised he got along with or should I say ignored the cats, because at our house he barks and chases them out of the yard. But it is definitely fleas, you can see them on him where he is scratching. He's had flea shampoo baths twice this week, followed by a good rubbing of the Tarrific cream. We make sure all of the fleas are dead from the flea shampoo before we rinse him. I just think its weird that he gets them, but they aren't on the cats. And my daughter says she hasn't looked on the big outside dogs, but they are in the fenced in back yard, and Jojo doesn't go out there to potty, they always let him out the front door or side door into the garage.

Last night in my house I put out the cake pans with water and soap in them. I have been told by many people that the fleas will jump in there and get trapped if you have any. And both pans didn't have any fleas in them. I left the one in my daughters room, that's where Jojo sleeps at night, just to make sure.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I just ordered it for my mom's dog. He is currently pulling his hair out because a flea walked on him the other day.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wanted to update on our experience with this shampoo. I am thrilled!!!! 

Annie has always had a very oily thin coat - when she came to us from rescue with a horrible case of demodex we thought she was going to bald - so any coat at all is a blessing. The normal for her is one day after shampooing she is greasy. It's been four days and her coat is soft and looks great! The vet tech on Saturday even complemented on how beautiful her coat is - first for that! LOL

The best part for Annie is that she is not itching nearly as much as usual.  I was afraid since her coat was not greasy that her skin might be dried out, but it looks good, too! Nice and pink - not red.

It's been five days since Sophie had her bath. Her paw licking has decreased and her coat is still nice and soft - usually by now she's one big cotton ball. 

Sophie has Cushings and gets those little pimples/cysts on her lower back and more recently her upper back that usually pop and then leave a nasty crusted area with black debris. Since using the Tar-iffic her little pimples (she had six at bath time) have dried up and are now little scabs. No popping or crust. I'm thinking I need to put something on them, but not sure what. Coconut oil, maybe? Any ideas? I checked her all over tonight and she only has ONE new one!!!! 

Ruby, my little yorkie, had a bath in it, too, and she still has her nightly roll around like a lunatic sessions, but I'm not sure if she does that because she is itchy all over or it's the ear infections she's been fighting - in fact all three have been fighting ear infections that we can't seem to totally get rid of.  

At this time, I would highly recommend this shampoo. Thank you for this thread!!! And, as usual, sorry about the novella!

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I ordered this too for my itchy Bella, it will be here on Saturday. Next bath day isn't till next week since I just bathed and groomed her. Fingers crossed. I'll be sure to post results good or bad


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Toni, I'll be interested in how it works out for you. I'm really thrilled how good this shampoo is! 

Linda


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Linda, I am SO happy this has helped your baby too! I can totally feel your relief as I know how heartbreaking it is to see our babies suffering. The recommendations say to bathe every 1-2 days initially and then back off. We bathed initially every 3-4 days and now weekly. No dry skin. And yup, the once red skin with little red bumps now is a nice pinky gray, normal. TG!






sophie said:


> Wanted to update on our experience with this shampoo. I am thrilled!!!!
> 
> Annie has always had a very oily thin coat - when she came to us from rescue with a horrible case of demodex we thought she was going to bald - so any coat at all is a blessing. The normal for her is one day after shampooing she is greasy. It's been four days and her coat is soft and looks great! The vet tech on Saturday even complemented on how beautiful her coat is - first for that! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Got our order on Saturday. Bathed Bella last night so we will see. I will say that conditioner is a must! We haven't had matting in a while, even with the conditioner we had some minimal matting after her bath. I didn't think it smelled bad at all. We are heading to the beach this weekend so I will be bathing her with this again soon. Not enough time to comment on her itching yet, stay tuned 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

